# Reformed Methodists



## satz (Dec 27, 2004)

Is there such a thing as a reformed methodist?

Is such a thing possible?

If a church were to change so that it could properly be called 'reformed', would it by definition cease to be 'methodist'?


----------



## Len (Dec 27, 2004)

Wasn't D. Martyn Lloyd Jones a Calvinistic Methodist?


----------



## Charismatic Calvinist (Dec 27, 2004)

My wife's grandmother is an 80 year old Methodist Sunday school teacher & she believes you can't loose your salvation...does this count?


----------



## blhowes (Dec 27, 2004)

I was raised as a Methodist, so I was a little curious if there was such a thing as a reformed Methodist. Here's an interesting web site. At a quick glance, their confession looks very similar to the Westminster confession (those more familiar I'm sure can indicate where they differ.)



> _Originally posted by Len_
> Wasn't D. Martyn Lloyd Jones a Calvinistic Methodist?


Here's a quote from the website:
"First I would say that Calvinistic Methodism is true Methodism, and the only true Methodism. Why do I say that? I say so because I assert that Arminian Methodism is inconsistent with itself... Second, I argue that Calvinistic Methodism is also true Calvinism." Martyn Lloyd-Jones


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 27, 2004)

This website may be helpful: http://www.misterrichardson.com/calvinistic.html

Calvinistic Methodists grew out of the Anglican Church which was reformed to the extent it held to the 39 Articles. 

George Whitefield was the best-known Calvinistic Methodist.


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Len_
> Wasn't D. Martyn Lloyd Jones a Calvinistic Methodist?



Yes, and he is Welsh. The "Methodists" in Wales are Reformed. Notice the location mentioned in the confession Bob referenced are in Wales.

[Edited on 28-12-2004 by jfschultz]


----------



## satz (Dec 27, 2004)

ooooohhhh...

thanks for the replies...no time to check out the webbies now but will surely do so later.

I grew up in a methodist church background though at the time never took the effort to learn what exactly methodists believed.

i never knew george whitefield was considered a methodist...i only read abit of his conflicts with John Wesley...guess there is much learning to do...


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Len_
> ...



Yes - _Welsh_. Somewhere Derek Thomas is cringing and laughing at the same time.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 28, 2004)

When i first met Dr. Thomas I couldn't tell if he was Welsh or Irish.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Len_
> ...



A fellow Memphian.HI!


----------



## jfschultz (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Average Joey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> ...



Yes, and one of the moderators, Chris Blum (Me Died Blue), just finished his first term at Rhodes College.


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 29, 2004)

Ever heard of George Whitefield... not all Methodists are Arminians! 

http://www.gospelcom.net/chi/DAILYF/2001/01/daily-01-05-2001.shtml


----------

